# Beethoven's 9th mistery of the publishing plates!



## maxbbl12 (Nov 8, 2007)

hey there people new to this. Does anyone have any clue were i can find any info on the original publishing plates for beethoven's ninth symphony? many thanks much luv


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't know too much about this. Do you have access to electronic databases like JSTOR? I'm sure there are some articles there that will have the answers you seek.


----------



## maxbbl12 (Nov 8, 2007)

i looked for it there but to no avail oh well thanks for your help anyway.


----------

